# How I handle My T's



## scolex (Jun 11, 2009)

Please for Pro's only!!! Do not try this at home!! For people that know what they are doing and know what can happen!
_T. blondi_






_G.a_






singapore






_B. kalassi_





_B. vagans_
















And the best for last - if you don't like it just move on she's a pro!
just a G.a





Please don't leave bad comments. Go cry to your own mommy!

Enjoy!


----------



## equuskat (Jun 11, 2009)

*I'll join ya*


----------



## scolex (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice keep them coming guy's!!!:clap:


----------



## Draiman (Jun 12, 2009)

scolex said:


> Nice keep them coming guy's!!!:clap:


Since this thread is apparently for everyone:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OmShuFwLseE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OmShuFwLseE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BoBaZ (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow Bobaz!  :clap: Nice pics.


----------



## BoBaZ (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## The_Sandman (Jun 14, 2009)

great pics. that little girl is braver than me , im in my mid fourties and i wont even dare pick up my blondi,lol or any other T , yea im a wuss


----------



## equuskat (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## BrynWilliams (Jun 15, 2009)

awesome photos katy! How do you go about approaching a T for the pincer grip you've got going on there?


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2009)

Wah!, you ballzy folks
next thing I will be seen you right here --> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=16


----------



## equuskat (Jun 15, 2009)

BrynWilliams said:


> awesome photos katy! How do you go about approaching a T for the pincer grip you've got going on there?


Very carefully.  

I have not been bitten yet - not even close, except for a 1/4" A. hentzi sling who tried but could not break my skin.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 15, 2009)

You people just gave me a heart attack!!!  

As of last night, I don't even trust my itty bitty Cyriocosmus sellatus anymore, lol.


----------



## DansDragons (Jun 15, 2009)

i'll join in...


----------



## taliban27 (Jun 15, 2009)

male, Ceratogyrus darlingi:










young female, Pterinochilus murinus:





drinking 





female, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens:





female, Ceratogyrus darlingi:





female, Hysterocrates gigas:





female, Poecilotheria ornata:


----------



## scolex (Jun 16, 2009)

Great pics people! My fav so far are the ones rearing in hand and that beast Kate has!!! :clap:


----------



## equuskat (Jun 16, 2009)

scolex said:


> Great pics people! My fav so far are the ones rearing in hand and that beast Kate has!!! :clap:


She belongs to snakecollector here on AB, but yeah, she was HUGE.  I was astounded.  lol


----------



## dalitan (Jun 20, 2009)

can i join?...





































1. Hmac
2. Singapore blue
3. Lp
4. chaco
5. Smithi
6. emilia


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll join in this as well.....(sorry about the quality. All were taken with an iPhone, as I don't have anything with better resolution.)

G. rosea ("Charlotte")
















P. irminia ("Dusty")






C. fasciatum ("Delilah")






A. versicolor ("Jezebel")











B. smithi ("Jasmine")






My son, Erik, wanted in on this too!!!! (Pictured with Jasmine)






And ya can't post one chld without the other: (Ella pictured with Charlotte)


----------



## Draiman (Jun 22, 2009)

My big girl:


----------



## scolex (Jul 5, 2009)

Found some old ones!!!

Same _T. blondi_ as page one!!






_Nhandu chromatus_






_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 6, 2009)

h.lividum






h.maculata






p.regalis






p.murinus






p.lugardi






p.rufilata






a.geniculata






p.irminia






a.versicolor


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG! those are really nice!

 Big kudos to the ones handling pokie and baboon sp. That's brave.


----------



## spiders4life (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Jerome.h (Sep 12, 2011)

woah nice thread! amazed by all these photos...
thumbs up for all!


----------



## Dr Pepper 8D (Sep 12, 2011)

These pics are AWESOME!!! Your Versicolor looks Brill Mako16, and what is the T in equuskat's (Kate?) 3rd pic?

Might upload My holding pics later, but their nothing to brag about, 1 G. Rosea, and 3 slings!

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## jim777 (Sep 12, 2011)

equuskat said:


>


I know this is a 2 year old post, but WOW! What Genus/species is that!?


----------



## jim777 (Sep 14, 2011)

It's looking like a MM Pamphobeteus platyomma, in case this thread rises from the dead again 

Here's another thread from the OP with the same T: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?155122-can-you-handle-P.nigricolor


----------

